# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Weet hoe je eet-afvallen

## Mia

Hallo,

Ik heb op het Margriet forum heel veel positieve berichten gelezen over meiden die goed afvallen met het Weet hoe je eet - programma.

Mochten er mensen zijn met negatieve ervaringen dan zou ik die ook graag willen weten. 

Ik ben mezelf nog aan het orienteren over dit programma..
Ben nu zwanger, dus kan ook nog niet beginnen.

Ben erg benieuwd.
groetjes

----------


## Marjo

Hallo,

Ten eertse heb ik geen ervaring met het afvallen via weet hoe je eet. Maar als ik zo je verhaal lees, denk ik dat je na je bevalling wilt gaan afvallen. Uit ervaring wil ik je als tip meegeven dat je je lichaam de tijd moet gunnen om af te vallen. Ik merk pas, nu m'n zoontje 8 maanden is, dat ik weer strakker in m'n vel zit. Misschien lukt het bij jou heel snel, dat is heel mooi. Als het niet zo snel gaat, baal dan niet. Het komt echt goed.
Succes.

----------


## WHJE consulent

Hallo,

ik ben met dit programma 22 kilo afgevallen in twee maanden tijd, en ik voel met op en top in mijn vel. Ik heb me tijdens dit proces laten begeleiden door een arts, om de impact van het dieet op het lichaam tot op de dag te kunnen volgen. En de resultaten mogen er zijn. Mijn cholesterol is gedaald, en al mijn bloedwaarden zijn perfect.

Ik richt nu regelmatig informatiesessies in te Mechelen (België). Maar als u een groep heeft van minstens 5 personen die met dit programma zouden willen starten kan je mij steeds bereiken op onderstaand e-mail adres.

[email protected]

Vriendelijke groeten en succes met de baby!

----------


## MoniqueR

Ik ben gisteren begonnen met een dieet, een vriendin van heeft het dieet "Weet hoe je eet" gedaan, ik wil nu ook afvallen via dat dieet. Maar ik wil niet mee doen via die club, dus ik heb allerlei tabletten opgehaald bij de Kruidvat. Maar volgens "Weet hoe je eet" moet je eiwitpreparaten toevoegen aan je toch al eiwitrijke dieet. Wat vinden jullie is dat wijs? Of toch niet doen, zoals de DA-drogiste mij zei?! :Confused:  
Ik weet het niet meer, wie wat wijs is?

----------


## Wendy

Hai Monique,

Het lijkt mij ook niet nodig om extra eiwit te nemen bij een eiwitrijk dieet. Ik weet dat je lichaam teveel vitamine afscheid en dus niet meer opneemt. Ik weet niet of je lichaam dat ook doet bij teveel eiwit. Maar volgens mij is het niet goed om van iets teveel in je lichaam te krijgen, dus ook teveel gezonde voeding. Met andere woorden ik zou die preperaten niet innemen.

Groetjes Wendy

----------


## rowena

ja mia ik ben nieuw dus ik moet nog veel leren over deze side maar ik wou dol graag weten wat dat is weet wat je eet kan jij dat mijn in het kort vertelen aub groetjes rowena

----------


## rowena

ik heb een vraag aan WHJE consulent hoe kan ik kontact met u maken alvast bedank

----------


## cpcpb

hallo,
Ik ben zelf ook begeleidster.
Je mag me wel even mailen als je meer info wilt over WHJE

[email protected]

Groetjes
Ingrid

----------


## Gast marjolein

ik wil ook graag beginnen hiermee alleen vind de preparaten wat duur,
heb jij meer info over het programma?
succes bij het afvallen

----------


## cifm

ik volg dit programma sinds begin januari en ben zeer tevreden over de resultaten. De extra eiwitten heb je nodig om te vermijden dat je spiermassa gaat verliezen en ook omdat die extra eiwitten (in de vorm van soyaproteine) het hongergevoel heel sterk wegnemen. Het is een goed programma zonder gevaar voor je gezondheid maar je mag geen nierproblemen hebben. Een navraag bij je huisarts is aangeraden.
Info over dit programma kan je vinden op www.weethoejeeet.nl of rechtsreeks bij mijn begeleidster. Als je je gegevens doorgeeft wil ik haar wel met je in contact brengen of je kan ook via de officiele website aangeven dat je Carla als begeleidster wil. Ze doet dit met volle overgave en is een supergoeie steun en toeverlaat tijdens goede en minder goede momenten.
Succes ermee!

----------


## Pientje

> Hai Monique,
> 
> Het lijkt mij ook niet nodig om extra eiwit te nemen bij een eiwitrijk dieet. Ik weet dat je lichaam teveel vitamine afscheid en dus niet meer opneemt. Ik weet niet of je lichaam dat ook doet bij teveel eiwit. Maar volgens mij is het niet goed om van iets teveel in je lichaam te krijgen, dus ook teveel gezonde voeding. Met andere woorden ik zou die preperaten niet innemen.
> 
> Groetjes Wendy


Hoho, dat is dus niet waar he!
Je lichaam scheidt lang niet alle vitamines af die teveel zijn.
Teveel van sommige vitamines zijn zelfs schadelijk voor je lijf.

----------


## hoihoi

Hallo,


Ik zou graag met een begeleidster in contact willen komen over WHJE consulent.

Alvast bedankt

R. Zanting

----------


## lotje

,,Weet hoe je eet,, Is een succes formule in binnen en buitenland (Nederland Belgie Duitsland Oostenrijk) voor info 
kijk op; www.weethoejeeet.nl

of e-mail naar; [email protected] officieel begeleidster van het programma WHJE 

Link: WEET HOE JE EET (http://www.weethoejeeet.nl)

----------


## irissa

hallo ik wil ook graag meedoen aan dit dieet alleen weet ik er helmaal niks vanaf.weet iemand misschien welke voeding suplementen je nodig hebt en in welke hoeveelheid,en wat je wel en niet mag eten?
Ik hoop het.

----------


## cifm

Inderdaad. T&#233; is nooit goed maar als je er wil aan beginnen raad ik je wel aan om eerst aan je huisdokter te vragen of je ervoor geschikt bent, met name nier en lever en daarna kan je je gang gaan bij wijze van spreken.
Op de site www.weethoejeeet.nl vind je bv al wat informatie terug. Ik kan je wel aanraden om te beginnen met het "originele" starterspakket wat wel ong. 200€ kost maar dan heb je ineens blijvende begeleiding, en die heb ik wel nodig gehad. Ik ben gestart met de produkten die "weethoejeeet" aangeeft maar daarna overgeschakeld op produkten in samenspraak met mijn vaste apotheker. Hij heeft me ervan verzekerd dat dit een goede levenswijze is en ik ben mij ervan bewust dat ik beter bij hem ten rade ga dan bij het personeel van bv. "Kruidat", zij zijn geen specialisten, mijn apotheker w&#233;l. Ok, de produkten uit de apotheek zijn duurder dan bij Kruidvat maar goedkoper dan whje, ik verkies hier liever de gulden middenweg. Als offic&#238;&#235;le begeleidster kan ik je voor 200% Carla aanraden, ik ben namelijk heel erg tevereden over haar, ze staat me steeds bij met raad en daad en hoewel ons contact zuiver via e-mail verloopt (ik woon en Belgi&#235; en zij in Nl.) verloopt alles op rolletjes.
haar adres is: [email protected]

Heel veel succes toegewenst!

----------


## Kees

Ik sluit me aan bij CIFM.
je nieren moeten veel harder werken om eiwitten af te scheiden.
Daarom kun je bepaalde di&#235;ten niet volgen als je nierproblemen hebt.
Persoonlijk ben ik helemaal geen voorstander van preparaten.
En dat is uitsluitend een onberedeneerd onderbuikgevoel.
Een boel van dat spul wordt chemisch gemaakt en dat kan gevoelsmatig voor mij nooit zo goed zijn als wat moedertje natuur aanbiedt.
Ik val dus af waarbij ik me heel erg richt op de schijf van 5 en het south beach dieet, ook dit dieet is eiwitrijker dan normaal.
Daar waar ik tekorten vermoed pas ik het zelf gewoon aan.
Ik ben nu drie weken bezig en er is zes kilo af.
En ik voel me fit, gezond en vrolijk.
En er is literatuur genoeg om over afvallen te lezen, begin eens bij voedingscentrum.nl
Met vriendelijke groet,

Kees

----------


## MrS

> ik volg dit programma sinds begin januari en ben zeer tevreden over de resultaten. De *extra eiwitten* heb je nodig om te vermijden dat je spiermassa gaat verliezen en ook omdat die extra eiwitten (in de vorm van soyaproteine) het hongergevoel heel sterk wegnemen. Het is een goed programma zonder gevaar voor je gezondheid *maar je mag geen nierproblemen hebben.* Een navraag bij je huisarts is aangeraden.
> Info over dit programma kan je vinden op www.weethoejeeet.nl of rechtsreeks bij mijn begeleidster. Als je je gegevens doorgeeft wil ik haar wel met je in contact brengen of je kan ook via de officiele website aangeven dat je Carla als begeleidster wil. Ze doet dit met volle overgave en is een supergoeie steun en toeverlaat tijdens goede en minder goede momenten.
> Succes ermee!


Ik heb tot op heden nog geen wetenschappelijk bewijs gezien dat extra eiwitten belastend zouden zijn voor je nieren. Ik ben bang dat dat een van de zovelen fabeltjes zijn.

Mss dat jij me kunt overtuigen dat ik het mis heb?

----------


## Kees

Open google, kies pagina's in Nederland en type Diabetesforum.nl
Overtuig jezelf.
Uiteindelijk zijn -zoals altijd- alle 'te's niet goed. Dus teveel eiwitten of vitaminepreparaten deugen allebei niet, alles met mate en met verstand.
Er moet een zekere balans zitten in het voedsel wat je je lichaam binnenbrengt.
Kortdurende verstoringen zijn niet zo erg, max. 2 weken bijvoorbeld om een ander evenwicht te bereiken. Maar daarna moet je toch gaan uitkijken met wat je doet.
Als je me niet gelooft dan is een bezoek aan je huisarts misschien wel een hele goede oplossing. 
Succes

----------


## LIZZY

Volgens mij is de beste manier om af te vallen gezond eten, suikers, en 'snelle' koolhydraten vermijden en meer gaan bewegen. Di&#235;ten of programma's hebben vaak een averechts effect. 
Wij eten doordeweeks geen suikers, geen witte pasta of rijst, weinig vlees etc. In het weekend 'verwennen' we onszelf met een fles frisdrank en wat lekkers en dat werkt tot nu toe prima.

----------


## Kees

Beste Lizzy,
op de frisdrank na beschrijf je het south beach dieet.
Dit schud je los uit je tot gewoonte vervallen receptenpatroon.
Het laat je simpelweg zien wat er allemaal is.
Niet dat je niet weet dat het er is, je gebruikte het niet of nauwelijks meer.
Mij bevalt het tot nu toe prima.
En als ik lees hoe en wat dan heb jij dit niet nodig.
prijs je gelukkig.

----------


## dragonnetteke

Beste Mia,

Ik ben zelf inderdaad 20 kilo afgevallen in een half jaar met whje.
Dit door mijn voedingspatroon compleet om te gooien, en... voedingssupplementen te gebruiken. *Dit kost uiteraard weer genoeg centen.*

Ben er een half jaar geleden mee gestopt omdat ik op het juiste gewicht zat. Verder gegaan zonder supplementen, maar wel met hetzelfde voedingspatroon. Nu weer een half jaar verder gekomen zit ik weer op mijn oude gewicht. Dus... Ik ga nu met behulp van een dietiste aan de gang om opnieuw 20 kilo af te vallen. Gewoon op de enige echte verantwoorde manier zonder achterlijk hoge kosten en met normale producten.

Het enige wat ik aan hou van de whje regels is:
2 liter water per dag
geen alcohol (af en toe een glaasje)
geen frisdrank
thee en koffie zonder suiker en melk
en om de 2,5 á 3 uur wat nuttigen.

En uiteraard fitnessen om de dag een uurtje.

Succes met je beslissing.

Groetjes Dragonnetteke

----------


## dragonnetteke

Ik ben zelf inderdaad 20 kilo afgevallen in een half jaar met whje.
Dit door mijn voedingspatroon compleet om te gooien, en... voedingssupplementen te gebruiken. Dit kost uiteraard weer genoeg centen.

Ben er een half jaar geleden mee gestopt omdat ik op het juiste gewicht zat. Verder gegaan zonder supplementen, maar wel met hetzelfde voedingspatroon. Nu weer een half jaar verder gekomen zit ik weer op mijn oude gewicht. Dus... Ik ga nu met behulp van een dietiste aan de gang om opnieuw 20 kilo af te vallen. Gewoon op de enige echte verantwoorde manier zonder achterlijk hoge kosten en met normale producten.

Het enige wat ik aan hou van de whje regels is:
2 liter water per dag
geen alcohol (af en toe een glaasje)
geen frisdrank
thee en koffie zonder suiker en melk
en om de 2,5 á 3 uur wat nuttigen.

En uiteraard fitnessen om de dag een uurtje.

Groetjes Dragonnetteke

PS mijn dietiste was niet te spreken over het dieet. dit omdat je inderdaad alleen *met* de supplementen aan je dagelijkse hoeveelheid benodigdheden komt.

----------


## lotje

,,Weet hoe je eet,, Is een succes formule in binnen en buitenland (Nederland Belgie Duitsland Oostenrijk) voor info 
kijk op; www.weethoejeeet.nl

of e-mail naar; [email protected] officieel begeleidster van het programma WHJE 

Link: WEET HOE JE EET (http://www.weethoejeeet.nl)

----------


## lotje

,,Weet hoe je eet,, Is een succes formule in binnen en buitenland (Nederland Belgie Duitsland Oostenrijk) voor info

kijk op; www.weethoejeeet.nl

of e-mail naar; [email protected]

officieel begeleidster van het programma WHJE

----------


## Kees

Beste Mia,

Ik volg het South Beach diëet.
Geen voedingssupplementen, geen rare dingen, wel een ander en soms verrassender voedingspatroon. 
Ik val af, heel rustig aan, niet te snel.
En dat is precies goed. 
Snel afvallen is makkelijk, je schiet er alleen niets mee op. 
Op het moment dat je op je ideaal gewicht zit en stopt met je diëet gaat het altijd mis. 
En alleen om dat het diëet je niet heeft geleerd om naar een evenwichtig voedingspatroon toe te gaan leven. 
Dat is alles wat je nodig hebt. En dat hebben alle te dikke mensen niet. 
Het is inderdaad deels afscheid nemen van een boel totaal overbodige dingen die je nu waarschijnlijk wel naar binnen stopt. Alles wat je teveel eet. Maar gebruik wel je verstand!!! 
Zodra je 'deskundigen' nodig hebt en het per bezoek geld gaat kosten, ben je een markt geworden, een produkt waar geld mee te verdienen valt.
Ik heb een aantal afvalrondes achter de rug en enige ervaring met de organisaties welke je, in eerste instantie, zogenaamd zo goed helpen. Ik ben niet langer naïef. Bewust gematigd eten, voldoende variatie in je eten, niet snacken en meer bewegen. Eigenlijk is het te simpel voor woorden. En we doen er allemaal verschrikkelijk moeilijk over.
Let op, als alles goed gaat dan ga je straks borstvoeding geven.
Dat kost energie en kracht. 
Van het allergrootste belang is niet zozeer het gaan lijnen alswel het verstandig gaan eten. Jouw kindje moet de juiste voedingsstoffen binnen gaan krijgen. Dat kan alleen als jij de juiste dingen eet. Ik wens je een fijne zwangerschap toe een probleemloze geboorte en een heerlijke tijd erna, er is niets mooiers!

Succes en veel plezier

Kees :Smile:

----------


## lotje

,,Weet hoe je eet,, Is een succes formule in binnen en buitenland (Nederland Belgie Duitsland Oostenrijk) voor info 
kijk op; www.weethoejeeet.nl

of e-mail naar; [email protected] officieel begeleidster van het programma WHJE 

Link: WEET HOE JE EET (http://www.weethoejeeet.nl)

----------


## Kees

Beste Lotje,

Dat het een succesformule is zegt helemaal niets!!!
Montignac was een succesformule, Atkins was een succesformule.

Ik beweer dat ieder diëet wat je toestaat om in korte tijd met of zonder gebruik van voedingssupplementen een groot gewicht af te vallen niet kan deugen. Simpelweg omdat het de persoon niet leert om duurzaam anders met eten om te gaan.

Weet hoe je eet werkt met voedingssupplementen en staat je toe om in korte tijd veel te veel af te vallen. 20 kilo in 6 maanden tijd is veel te snel en veel te veel. Je leert op deze wijze niet om een evenwichtig voedingspatroon op te bouwen, om je blijvend te matigen en om bepaalde zaken niet of nauwelijks meer te eten. Daarmee is het gewoon een crash-diëet wat uiteindelijk alleen maar slechter is voor je lichaam en voor je moreel. 
Blijvend afvallen is voornamelijk een bewustwordingsproces, het dwingt je om vastgeroeste eetgewoonten eens kritisch te bekijken en soms resoluut te veranderen. 
Ik zou wel eens een boel reacties willen lezen van voormalige weet wat je eet gebruikers, het liefst gemotiveerd waarom het na bijvoorbeeld 2 jaar nog steeds voor ze werkt en waarom het niet is gelukt.
Hpoeveel jojo-ers zijn er??
Laat eens wat van je horen!!!!

Groetjes,

Kees

----------


## Kees

Oh, Lotje,

Het zou je sieren als je eens echt gaat reageren in plaats van die suffe herhaling van je.
Of heb je niets wezenlijks te melden??
Durf je niet?

Groetjes,

Kees

----------


## johan26

> Beste Lotje,
> 
> Dat het een succesformule is zegt helemaal niets!!!
> Montignac was een succesformule, Atkins was een succesformule.
> 
> Ik beweer dat ieder diëet wat je toestaat om in korte tijd met of zonder gebruik van voedingssupplementen een groot gewicht af te vallen niet kan deugen. Simpelweg omdat het de persoon niet leert om duurzaam anders met eten om te gaan.
> 
> Weet hoe je eet werkt met voedingssupplementen en staat je toe om in korte tijd veel te veel af te vallen. 20 kilo in 6 maanden tijd is veel te snel en veel te veel. Je leert op deze wijze niet om een evenwichtig voedingspatroon op te bouwen, om je blijvend te matigen en om bepaalde zaken niet of nauwelijks meer te eten. Daarmee is het gewoon een crash-diëet wat uiteindelijk alleen maar slechter is voor je lichaam en voor je moreel. 
> Blijvend afvallen is voornamelijk een bewustwordingsproces, het dwingt je om vastgeroeste eetgewoonten eens kritisch te bekijken en soms resoluut te veranderen. 
> ...


Daar ben ik het met je eens. De meeste dieten zijn zo ontworpen dat ze op de lange termijn niet werken. De programma's houden geen rekening met de realiteit van het dagelijkse leven. Ze beperken het aantal calorieen teveel en als je gedwongen wordt om alles te laten liggen waar een beetje een smaak aan vastzit dan haakt zelfs de meest gemotiveerde mens op een gegeven moment af.

----------


## Wenneke

Ik kan erin komen dat elk DIEET het gekende jojo-effect geeft... Ik persoonlijk heb geen overgewicht maar heb een aantal gezondheidsproblemen. Daarvoor al een paar keer dieten gevolgd, jammer genoeg zonder succes maar met het negatieve effect dat ik op 10 maanden tijd van 60kg naar 71kg ben gegaan. Het is nog steeds geen overgewicht (mijn lengte en beendergestel in acht genomen), maar toch. Dus ja, een DIEET heeft een jojo-effect.

Ik ben echter WHJE beginnen volgen met mijn echtgenoot. En ik heb mijn oren en ogen goed opengetrokken tijdens de eerste info avond en nadien nog via andere begeleiders en vrienden die het ook gevolgd hadden. 
Jullie mogen niet vergeten dat WHJE in wezen GEEN DIEET is, maar een GEZONDHEIDSPROGRAMMA! Wat dan weer wil zeggen dat het de bedoeling is om op 42 dagen te leren HOE je gezond eet, naar je eigen persoonlijke lichaamsbehoeften. Bio-voeding kost ook meer dan gewone voeding die je in de supermarkt haalt, dus waarom dan een probleem met de prijs van de voedingssupplementen van WHJE??
Het punt is: sinds ik met WHJE ben begonnen gaat MIJN GEZONDHEID erop vooruit, met als NEVENEFFECT dat ik rustig ook kilo's kwijtraak.

----------


## Wenneke

> Daar ben ik het met je eens. De meeste dieten zijn zo ontworpen dat ze op de lange termijn niet werken. De programma's houden geen rekening met de realiteit van het dagelijkse leven. Ze beperken het aantal calorieen teveel en als je gedwongen wordt om alles te laten liggen waar een beetje een smaak aan vastzit dan haakt zelfs de meest gemotiveerde mens op een gegeven moment af.


 
Just for the record: WHJE werkt niet met de calorie-regel van een dieet!!!

Groetjes,
een Belgische Bourgondiër

----------


## Wenneke

In elk geval Mia, je hebt een overschot aan gelijk dat je alles wilt uitspitten! Doe zo voort en maak zelf je beslissing door je eigen gezond verstand te gebruiken.

En veel succes met de zwangerschap!!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Kees

> Ik kan erin komen dat elk DIEET het gekende jojo-effect geeft... Ik persoonlijk heb geen overgewicht maar heb een aantal gezondheidsproblemen. Daarvoor al een paar keer dieten gevolgd, jammer genoeg zonder succes maar met het negatieve effect dat ik op 10 maanden tijd van 60kg naar 71kg ben gegaan. Het is nog steeds geen overgewicht (mijn lengte en beendergestel in acht genomen), maar toch. Dus ja, een DIEET heeft een jojo-effect.
> 
> Ik ben echter WHJE beginnen volgen met mijn echtgenoot. En ik heb mijn oren en ogen goed opengetrokken tijdens de eerste info avond en nadien nog via andere begeleiders en vrienden die het ook gevolgd hadden. 
> Jullie mogen niet vergeten dat WHJE in wezen GEEN DIEET is, maar een GEZONDHEIDSPROGRAMMA! Wat dan weer wil zeggen dat het de bedoeling is om op 42 dagen te leren HOE je gezond eet, naar je eigen persoonlijke lichaamsbehoeften. Bio-voeding kost ook meer dan gewone voeding die je in de supermarkt haalt, dus waarom dan een probleem met de prijs van de voedingssupplementen van WHJE??
> Het punt is: sinds ik met WHJE ben begonnen gaat MIJN GEZONDHEID erop vooruit, met als NEVENEFFECT dat ik rustig ook kilo's kwijtraak.


Tsja,

Je kunt het beestje iedere naam geven die je maar wilt.
Je kunt ook doodnormaal voedsel in een andere winkel leggen en het dan BIO-VOEDING noemen. Een wortel blijft daarmee gewoon een wortel.
Er zitten in de gebruikelijke voedingsmiddelen, de alledaagse groenten, vlees, kip, vis, eieren en granen meer dan voldoende voedingsstoffen.
Er is voor de normale mens geen enkele reden zich te buiten te gaan aan extra voedingssupplementen. Je bankrekening valt ervan af en wel per direct. Jijzelf op lange termijn niet.
Je zorgt wel voor een duurzame overbelasting van een paar vitale organen.
Eigen aan het gebruik van voedingssupplementen is dat je veel te veel binnen krijgt van diverse essentiële bouwstoffen. Jouw lichaam moet bij sommige van die stoffen heel erg hard werken om dat weer kwijt te raken.
Dat lukt niet bij alles wat je binnen krijgt via de pilletjes in de potjes.
Dat sla je dus op en dat hoeft helemaal niet zonder risico te zijn.
Zeker als iemand in verwachting is is het van vitaal belang om gevarieerd en evenwichtig te eten. Het is niet ondenkbaar dat je anders je eigen ongeboren kindje schade toebrengt.
Ik houd onverminderd staande wat ik hier al eerder heb beweerd.
En dat is dat alle afvaldieeten die met behulp van pilletjes of poedertjes, shakes of wat dies meer zij, niet deugen. Ze zijn zonder uitzondering een verspilling van je tijd geld en moeite. Ik spreek uit ervaring want ik heb er in het verleden ook geprobeerd.
Uiteindelijk werkt alleen het aanbrengen van evenwicht in je voedingspatroon, jouw eigen persoonlijke balans, en dat doe je met de doodgewone dagelijkse voedingmiddelen die je zelf bereidt.
Maar als je jezelf toch naar de klote wilt helpen, stoor je niet aan mij.

Have Fun,

Kees

----------


## carola1974

hallo, dit weekend heb ik een krantje in huis gekregen waarin het weet hoe je eet programma staat vermeld. In het begin was ik wel enthousiast maar na dat ik op het net ben gaan zoeken kwam ik zelfs dit programma tegen op het forum van Tros Radar. Ik moet wel zeggen dat ik snel contact had met een consulente en die wil wel een intake met me doen. Maar... Is dit een multi level marketing bedrijf?? En is dit allemaal wel gezond. Het is nl erg duur en ik zit krap bij kas (uitkering) Kijk ik ben nu al ongeveer 10jaar veel te zwaar, vanalles geprobeerd en steeds weer teruggevallen in oude gewoontes. Ik zou zo graag wensen dat dit programma echt werkt en dat er bijna geen bijwerkingen zijn... Wie of wie kan een goed en eerlijk antwoord geven voordat ik gedesillusioneerd raak.

----------


## dragonnetteke

Het beste advies die ik je kan geven is:
Laat je door je dokter doorverwijzen naar een diëtiste.
Dit is een gratis methode, en werkt perfect! Ik ben inmiddels weer op mijn streefgewicht dankzij mijn diëtiste, en zonder dure onnodige voedingssupplementen.

Succes!!!

Groetje Dragonnetteke

----------


## Kees

Beste Carola,

Ik ben het helemaal met Dragonetteke eens, een boel diëten werken heel tijdelijk en kloppen je uiteindelijk alleen maar geld uit de zak.
Eigenlijk spelen ze op een gemene manier met je zwakheden en buiten deze genadeloos uit.
Ga gewoon naar je huisarts en daarna naar een diëtist.
Meer bewegen hoeft ook al geen geld te kosten, je kunt einden lopen en fietsen zonder speciale spullen.
Ik volg een aangepaste South Beach methode, en het resultaat valt me niet tegen.
Ik val bewust langszaam af omdat ik duurzaam naar en ander eetpatroon toe wil. Ik breng dus verandering na verandering aan, in een rustig tempo.
Voor mij nooit meer een crash-dieet.

Succes,

Kees

----------


## hendriksp

helaas wordt er hier gesproken over een dieet en dat is jammer. het is namelijk een gezondheidsprogramma, het is meer dan een dieet alleen. dat je hier mee kunt afvallen dat is mooi meegenomen maar is maar een onderdeel van het programma. Ik ben door dit programma zelf al meer dan 30 kilo kwijt!! en blijvend!! Als begeleider van het eerste uur kan en mag ik jullie de juiste informatie geven over dit programma. En dus ook *DE* uitleg geven waarom deze voedingsuppletie zo belangrijk is.
wil je meer informatie neem dan even contact op. Het kost niks en je wordt zoveel wijzer. [email protected]

met vriendelijke groet,
Peter Hendriks

----------


## hendriksp

Graag wil ik jullie vertellen waarom je niet de producten van bijv. de kruidvat moet gebruiken en waarom de juiste voedingsupletie hier bij nodig is. Net als de extra eiwit verstrekkingen. HET IS ENORM BELANGRIJK!!!

Met vriendelijke groet,
Peter Hendriks (begeleider)

[email protected]

----------


## pverdurmen

Zijn er mensen die slechte ervaringen hebben met het programma Weet hoe je eet? hetzij op gezondheidsgebied, hetzij financieel?

----------


## Letje999

Hoi,

Ik heb een half jaar dit dieet gevolgd en echt slechte ervaring heb ik er niet mee.
Ik vind het financieel wel belastend en als je dan naar Atkins kijkt wat je zelf kunt volgen en aanpassen naar je eigen stijl is dat een stuk goedkoper!

kijk maar eens op de site van www.atkins.nl

Veel succes Arlette

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb er wel van gehoord van het programma,en van vrienden gehoord dat het zeer in de portemonnee tasten was als je 't wilde volgen...meer weet ik er niet over;nederlands programma zeker?

grtjs Agnes

----------


## Jessika27553

Slankepiller Phen375 - phen375.com Jeg modtog min bestilling til tiden og pillerne virker rigtig godt.

----------


## Jessika27553

Phen375 dieetpil - phen375.com Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------

